# Would appreciate your help!



## Candace (Jul 5, 2011)

My daughter entered an artwork contest online and there's a daily vote for 2 weeks. The highest votes go to judging and she could win a new computer or one of several $500 scholarships. I'd appreciate it if you could vote and if you're so inclined every day! 

http://createrealimpact.com/view-entries/category/art/

Hers is on the 1st page, Jordan Landerman. Thanks for helping us see that her art is judged.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2011)

done, good gorey impact BTW,


----------



## Candace (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks, Eric:>


----------



## Shiva (Jul 5, 2011)

Me 2. Good luck!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 5, 2011)

Can see why she has sooo many votes! :clap::clap:


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 5, 2011)

done.:wink: Good luck!


----------



## valenzino (Jul 5, 2011)

Done!Good luck!


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe it would have saved me a couple of vehicles If my son had seen this work!!

I guess I should be thankful that all the damage was just to the vehicles.


----------



## Evergreen (Jul 5, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Message! At work, we had videos stories of texting and driving! It was an interesting video on how many accidents could have been prevented if people stop texing and use their cell phones while driving.

Paphman910


----------



## gonewild (Jul 5, 2011)

Very well done! Simple and fast to get the point.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 5, 2011)

Lucky 13! Texting while driving...I've lived too long :sob:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't even text while NOT driving; how do people do it while driving???

Great piece!


----------



## Candace (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 5, 2011)

Voted. Great message.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 5, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> I can't even text while NOT driving; how do people do it while driving???



They don't -- they're not really driving. That's the point!

Your daughter did a good job. I voted.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 5, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Heather (Jul 5, 2011)

Me too! Go Jordan! 112 votes so far....


----------



## Candace (Jul 5, 2011)

Her best friend blew a stop sign 2 weeks ago and got caught($500 ticket) plus a ding on her record that will likely up her insurance rate. And 2 nights ago, the same friend pulled into the family parking garage and was distracted by flirting with her boyfriend and hit the garage wall. This flipped the side mirror into the car and smashed out the window and crushed the mirror. Probably another $500. No texting involved. Imagine the odds of destruction when you throw another ball into the juggling loop? Ack.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 5, 2011)

Done! Good luck....I'll keep adding my vote!


----------



## Heather (Jul 5, 2011)

Candace said:


> Her best friend blew a stop sign 2 weeks ago and got caught($500 ticket) plus a ding on her record that will likely up her insurance rate. And 2 nights ago, the same friend pulled into the family parking garage and was distracted by flirting with her boyfriend and hit the garage wall. This flipped the side mirror into the car and smashed out the window and crushed the mirror. Probably another $500. No texting involved. Imagine the odds of destruction when you throw another ball into the juggling loop? Ack.



No kidding!

...And this is why I am not too disappointed that the kid in our household, who is 16, doesn't seem to want to work on learning to drive so we sold my car, which would have been hers had she wanted to work to pay the insurance. She can find her own transportation when she's ready.


----------



## Clark (Jul 5, 2011)

How does the Lugo kid get all her votes?


----------



## Shiva (Jul 6, 2011)

No name on 13 and not the same drawing!!!


----------



## valenzino (Jul 6, 2011)

Voted again...


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 6, 2011)

Clark said:


> How does the Lugo kid get all her votes?


'cause she's first & if people look & like they go no further??
I voted yesterday, just clicked on & voted & message said Thanks for voting, this one recieved the maximum allowed votes???? So how does Lugo go over 2,000 and Jordan was at 120ish?


----------



## Candace (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, we're limited to one vote per day. I *think* the voting software keeps tally of the IP addresses so that you can only vote once per day. I suspect that the person mentioned with a huge amount of votes has found a way to bypass this fail safe. I hate to use the word "cheating" so maybe there are 20 kids in her family and they've spread the word. But, there are also ways to create systems to automatically vote(like sometimes used for American Idol) that may bypass the IP address check somehow. I just hope she can get to judging and that it's objective...maybe she stands a chance that way:>


----------



## Candace (Jul 6, 2011)

Heather said:


> No kidding!
> 
> ...And this is why I am not too disappointed that the kid in our household, who is 16, doesn't seem to want to work on learning to drive so we sold my car, which would have been hers had she wanted to work to pay the insurance. She can find her own transportation when she's ready.



This same friend of my daughters has credit cards in her name (of course her parent's account) and will be getting a car soon. All expenses paid. My daughter thinks we're harsh because we've told her she can take the bus and ride her bike if need be at SLO. 

What a nice gift that would have been, Heather. I had to work a part time job all the way through high school to buy my car and pay for insurance. I would have loved your car!!!! I could only afford a vomit colored Dodge Dart!


----------



## Candace (Jul 6, 2011)

Shiva said:


> No name on 13 and not the same drawing!!!



Thanks, they've reorganized the artwork by votes received, so hers is now on the bottom of page one. I changed my link.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 6, 2011)

Candace said:


> What a nice gift that would have been, Heather. I had to work a part time job all the way through high school to buy my car and pay for insurance. I would have loved your car!!!! I could only afford a vomit colored Dodge Dart!



I never had parents rich enough to take me to the movies or even to a restaurant. I got my first bicycle at about 14 years old. Bought my first car at 29 (AMC Pacer new. Nice car but the biggest turd I was ever connected with.) Everything I ever had I paid for myself. I even put myself through university. Got a very good job because I worked hard and for peanuts for a long time and stayed in touch with the right people. 

I believe things are better now overall but our society would not last long without easy access to credit.


----------



## Clark (Jul 6, 2011)

My Pacer was POS also.


----------



## Hera (Jul 6, 2011)

Voted! She did good.


----------



## Clark (Jul 7, 2011)

x2


----------



## Candace (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks again guys, you're the best.


----------



## Clark (Jul 9, 2011)




----------

